# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  خبراء: ايقاف بورصة الكويت ليس حلاً وستكون له آثار سلبية على السوق

## حسان القضاة

اثار الحكم القضائي الذي صدر اليوم الخميس 13-11-2008، بوقف تداولات البورصة الكويتية، لحين النظر في دعوى  مقدمة بهذا الشأن لجلسة الاثنين المقبل 17 نوفمبر/تشرين الثاني

أكثر...

----------

